
Show HN: StreamPop.io – TV Guide for Live Streams - jamestimmins
https://www.streampop.io
======
jamestimmins
A friend and I noticed how many new, creative live streams are taking place on
a variety of different platforms. So we build a simple site to spread the word
about upcoming streams that are interesting/entertaining/fun or anything else
that helps people chill out and get their mind off the news.

We'll be updating the site regularly as new streams are announced. If you have
your own stream or know of awesome ones, submit the info and we'll add it to
the list.

